# TUG newsletter



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

We have had this page forever...and I dont think ive ever updated it since I took over.

http://www.tug2.net/newsletter.htm

more importantly...I have been tossing around the idea of sending out an email format newsletter...perhaps once a month.

Would people be opposed or interested to get an email newsletter from TUG?

what would you like to see in it if so?

"hot topic TUGBBS threads of the month"

"tug advice article of the month"

"current news and updates from TUG"

"TUG members writing their own editorial section like TUG's very own Andy Rooney?"

what else?  best idea wins a prize!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 24, 2008)

Great idea in theory although I'd want to know more about potential content before becoming a 'Yes'.  Monthly might be too often as so much is discussed on the board.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

well this wouldnt really go to TUGBBS members...this would go to registered TUG members only.

only a minor % of registered TUGBBS users are actually paying TUG members.

but yea...montly was just kinda thrown out there...I dont have a set schedule in mind.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 24, 2008)

It may be helpful to get inactive folks back in motion. I do not personally see a benefit.

PS. How does one get the bag of walnuts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

it might be the prize! =D

Of course there are a good number of tuggers who are extremely active and pretty much know any and all information going on with the site and such...those would not be the target for the newsletter (although would get it)

you would be suprised at how many people dont even know the advice section exists....or what "online forums" are at all!

Many people simply dont know what it is or how to use it effectively...and IMO is probably the most valuable area of TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

i would of course have an "opt out" option so that people could easily reply to the first one and never recieve another in the future.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 24, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> well this wouldnt really go to TUGBBS members...this would go to registered TUG members only.
> 
> only a minor % of registered TUGBBS users are actually paying TUG members.
> 
> ...



Now I'm confused (nothing unusual there I hear the cry ).  What is the difference between a registered TUGBBS member and a paying TUG member.  Don't non-paying registrants now show as Guests?
Targetting the newsletters at the less active members certainly might help jog them into activity.  The caveat on that being that they don't get bombarded with e-mail, although I'm not suggesting that is the intent.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

there are far fewer TUG members (ie those paying a membership fee and or lifetime members) than there are registered users on the BBS.

While of course one would assume that everyone who joins TUG and becomes a member turns around and registers on the forums...that is certainly not the case.

The BBS is..and always will remain free of charge for any and all to use.  TUG membership is a separate feature!


----------



## geekette (Mar 24, 2008)

*coupla suggestions*

"Resort Spotlight"   Could be a brand new resort, could be a high demand resort that darn fewuvus ever get into, could be a major new planned development from a branded system, could be the latest entry to the DC game ...   Or could be the best review submitted over whatever the time period between newsletters covers.

"Member of the month" - someone that went "above and beyond" to help Tug or a Tugger or the ts industry.  Moderators must be eligible.  Possibly the person that had an awesome adventure that merits more exposure (parameters up for dispute - most adventurous, bravest [weeks long road trip with tiny tots], most remote, many locations visited, most economical, whatever...)

"Where in the world" contest - pick a resort and give obscure hints as to which one.  Select at random from correct guesses submitted for prize (??  free ad?).


----------



## Dori (Mar 24, 2008)

Great ideas, Geekette!  My first thought was also  some sort of "Resort Spotlight".

Dori


----------



## thunderbolt (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe we could do a "best experience" at a resort, and a "worst experience" at a resort. ie. Marriott Grande Vista, cancels owners get together , or
Whale watching in Maui, first class  each month, so as to bring attention to good experiences, as well as bad.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a suggestion 

List of the features that were added, modified or no longer available from a TUG user perspective for the month
List of new topics or updates to existing topics on the ADVICE page for the month (with links)
List of new STICKY topics or updates to existing STICKY topics for the month (with links)
List of new resort reviews for the month (with links)
TOP 10 THREADS with the most views for the month (with links)
TOP 10 THREADS with the most replies for the month (with links)
List of new WANT TO RENT ADS added this month
List of new WANT TO BUY ADS added this month
List of new POTENTIAL EXCHANGE added this month
List of new DIRECT EXCHANGE added this month
List of new MEMBERS RESORT PROMO added this month
Number of new for SALE ADS by section 
Number of new for RENT ADS by section


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

ooo..some very good ideas here!


----------



## bigrick (Mar 25, 2008)

Instead of a newsletter why not add another members only area to the BBS?  I'm more inclined to look at TUG for pertinent info than to check my email.  I look at TUG several times a week.  I get to my email much less often.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 25, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Instead of a newsletter why not add another members only area to the BBS?  I'm more inclined to look at TUG for pertinent info than to check my email.  I look at TUG several times a week.  I get to my email much less often.



I think that in part at least the idea of the newsletter it to get to the people who aren't regular visitors to the BBS.  An additional members only area won't achieve that.


----------



## CMF (Mar 25, 2008)

*"Steal of the Month"*

I always like to know about great deals.  The section should go on to explain why the deal earned the steal of the month award.

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the "deal of the month" idea...be hard to judge though!


----------

